# Watermaster raft in Colorado



## hlbyr398 (Apr 6, 2012)

Been doing laps on Gore in mine! headed to pine creek tomorrow


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a Kodiak- Built some custom oars for it this winter to upgrade from the alu garbage that came with. I float the Ark, Eagle and Gunnison with it. You won't find me in Gore or on Pine Creek anytime soon- though I've gotten stuck in some fairly big holes in mine on occasion. Trestle rapid on the Eagle at 900 cfs is about the biggest thing I've run. Thinking of a run from upstream of Kremmling to the Blue river confluence for gulpers... anyone interested?


----------



## savcolorado1 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Pine Creek?*

Were is pine Creek...? I've only had my Watermaster on the Ark once, last fall...looking for places to go


----------



## savcolorado1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just finished research on PINE CREEK....seem to big for me....may try the Arkansas again, a litle above Salida....

Anyone use the KODIAK on the COLORADO from PUMP HOUSE to RANCHO DEL RIO, floating and fly fishing...?

Or something near Denver.....


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I do Pumphouse- and the Ark from BV to the Bighorn Sheep takeout, minus Browns Canyon. Save that for the bigger boat! I'd be up for a float sometime- the Eagle is coming around to a good level right now. The Gunnison above and below the town of Gunnison is nice- just beware of the playpark rapids- and a few farther down river. You can make them,- but you can get hung up in them easily as well.


----------

